# Java und html entities



## Jack (27. Juli 2003)

Ich versuche gerade mit Java in XML dateien zu lesen und auch drin rumzupfuschen. Dummerweise können in XML keine sonderzeichen gespeichert werden, bzw. der parser akzeptiert diese nich also muss ich Sonderzeichen als Entities z.B. &auml; schreiben. Geht das irgendwie in java, dass ich automatisch in einem String alle sonderzeichen durch entities ersetzen lassen kann?


----------



## Thomas Darimont (27. Juli 2003)

Servus!

Also ich kenne da nichts ... ist a<ber auch kein Problem, da man sich eine solche Routine ganz schnell selber bauen kann.
In der Methode rufst du einfach für jeden Deutschen Umlaut (ä,ü,ö,[ß]) die replace Funktion des Strings aufrufen und dann einfach den entsprechenden entitie einfügen ...

fertig.


Gruß Tom


----------



## Jack (28. Juli 2003)

danke, das hab ich schon fast befürchtet, dass ich mir da ne eigen routine zusammenbauen muss!


----------



## Sascha1337 (14. Juli 2010)

Das Thema ist zwar schon sehr alt, aber es wird bei google hoch geranked ...deswegen hier eine sehr späte Antwort. 

Mittlerweile gibts da was, z.B. in der Klasse org.apache.commons.lang.StringEscapeUtils

Einfach die Methode escapeHtml(String s) aufrufen. (Oder je nach Version von StringEscapeUtils die Methoden escapeHtml3(String s) oder escapeHtml4(String s)

Beispiel:
(Vorraussetzung ist natürlich dass ein .jar mit entsprechender Klasse auf dem build path liegt, z.B. commons-lang-2.4.jar)

import org.apache.commons.lang.StringEscapeUtils;

...

String s = "Die deutsche Sprache mit ihren merkwürdigen Umlauten!";

s = StringEscapeUtils.escapeHtml(s);

Danach ist s = "Die deutsche Sprache mit ihren merkw&uuml;rdigen Umlauten!"


Viele Grüße
Sascha


----------

